# Need Some Help



## ApexPropertyPreservation (Jun 19, 2015)

I work for a company in California but we deal with properties across the western US. We have having difficulties with recruiting. We have tried everything we can think of and we just aren't getting our packets back. I was hoping you guys can give me some advice on what I could be doing wrong. I would love some feedback!

Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Feel free to upload your pricing sheet and I think members will be more than happy to give you some answers on your recruiting issues.

Since this is your first post, you are more than welcome to post an introduction as well.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't seen your price list or terms so I'm going to guess because you asked me to.

Scenario 1: Your clients suck and pay crap so you have to pay crap when trying to sub it out.

Scenario 2: You are greedy and pay crap even though you have good clients and could pay more to your subs.

Scenario 3: You don't understand what it truly takes to run a business and your pay is crap so people can't afford to work for you.

Scenario 4: Your payment terms are crap and you are expecting all your subs to finance your operation while they go broke.

Scenario 5: A combination of the previous 4.

Welcome to forum. You're going to need some thick skin to make it around here. By the way, where is Holland? he should have some fun with this one......


----------



## ApexPropertyPreservation (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you! Will do!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

ApexPropertyPreservation said:


> I work for a company in California but we deal with properties across the western US. We have having difficulties with recruiting. We have tried everything we can think of and we just aren't getting our packets back. I was hoping you guys can give me some advice on what I could be doing wrong. I would love some feedback!
> 
> Thanks



Ive had great luck advertizing under the Classified section than in the general discussion section.

And also putting up a basic price list will weed out undesirables..:whistling2:

Plus i use LinkedIn and Indeed, but Ive had my best luck here, it would seem that the real pros and keepers hang out here.. :yes:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Ive had great luck advertizing under the Classified section than in the general discussion section.
> 
> And also putting up a basic price list will weed out undesirables..:whistling2:
> 
> Plus i use LinkedIn and Indeed, but Ive had my best luck here, it would seem that the real pros and keepers hang out here.. :yes:


Zuse,

The mods have discussed "help wanted" in detail. Advertising for subs isn't allowed for most of the people who try it. Your posts are allowed as you have a significant post count *AND* participate. The "one and done" get deleted frequently and told to head back to Craigslist.........


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Zuse,
> 
> The mods have discussed "help wanted" in detail. Advertising for subs isn't allowed for most of the people who try it. Your posts are allowed as you have a significant post count *AND* participate. The "one and done" get deleted frequently and told to head back to Craigslist.........




Well thanks Brad, that was vary kind of you.. and yes Ive hired 4 people off this site and they are still with me, and doing vary well for themselves. :thumbup:

I love the way this site is managed and the peeps that hand out here.:thumbsup:

Zuse reaches out and gives everyone a big hug.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

apexpropertypreservation said:


> i work for a company in california but we deal with properties across the western us. We have having difficulties with recruiting. We have tried everything we can think of and we just aren't getting our packets back. I was hoping you guys can give me some advice on what i could be doing wrong. I would love some feedback!
> 
> Thanks


post a price sheet and im sure you will get quit a response.......not sure if you will like it or not but hey, from the sounds of it you dont have much to lose


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*HI*

how long does it take to post a pricelist


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

gee and they dont know why no one is turning in there packet, they cant even post a price sheet. and there is the answer to your question why no one is turning in there price. some times when you ask a question and you stop from a min you can answer your own question and not make your self look like a dumb ass


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Give the guy break- he is a recruiter, his company probably won't let him have access to the price sheet. MCS recruiter told me I had to sign on first and then someone would send me the numbers. I said no way....they got it to me with 6 hrs. It was highly inaccurate when I did get it and not in my favor, but that's a whole different thread. Just sayin, for this guy to have to put some snout into getting the pricing would not be uncommon.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I can see why recruiting would be difficult. Not a lot of meat on these bones and not as much work. I got a price list from a west coast servicer... 38.00 wint. 18.00 initial grass cut, 18.00 a cube.........you would need four or five houses on the same street every day and dump the debris in a ditch to just break even. I'll sit on the couch before I work for free. That's what I believe your running into, an unworkable pay scale.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

garylaps said:


> I can see why recruiting would be difficult. Not a lot of meat on these bones and not as much work. I got a price list from a west coast servicer... 38.00 wint. 18.00 initial grass cut, 18.00 a cube.........you would need four or five houses on the same street every day and dump the debris in a ditch to just break even.
> 
> That's exactly what I'm talking about-if the recruiter has the price list, then the potential contractor is only on the phone for 15 seconds-not long enough to take whatever bait (lie) they are offering.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I received a price list from this company recently, well actually three price list. One price list that was giving to me showed what you get paid and what to pay contractor.

it was 1964 pricing 
debris client pays 35.00 contractors pay 18.00
stuff like that, well I wouldn't do that.

I do like the hazards and tires pay depending on which of the three price list I am looking at. So that should be sent for knucklehead like me to better understand because the price list don't separate out if it is for a different client.

another thing is the whole (insurance, pay for background etc..) I do have a aspen code so I am not concern with that but if you can not provide a idea of work flow to the area. why waste my time with you ? 

If its Idaho be knowledgeable about volume and what is coming in, the 30 to 45 days is becoming a thing of the past like when bread was a nickle. My last job with safeg they paid a initial before I started upfront. You need to figure out a way to pay contractors that put food on the table faster or why brother with you. What makes you stand out... nothing right now.

Approach this with the correct attitude all the way up the chain, that is you work for me the contractor. If those are the things you can do I see your luck changing in getting application filled out.

I cover the whole state of Idaho half Oregon, big national wants to use my access 4200.00 upfront for 30 days ( just to use me, stops from the one order 3 hour away and i never hear from you again, cause you have no volume) most posting on here even the negative ones need to start taking it back and putting us in control. Most of them still work for a national but the ones they work for is better...lol wtf

PSSSS... I bet you don't even read this Apex cause you probably got slammed with pm's of those wanting to work for you.


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

Are you looking for people in New Mexico ?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Kc7998 said:


> Are you looking for people in New Mexico ?


You have got to be kidding, right? In another thread you are talking about going broke and in this thread, you want to get in bed with a company that doesn't post a price sheet and can't recruit vendors???? 

Here is your sign :bangin::bangin::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

I was just wanting to see what they were offering. I'll take a look at anyone's price list. Just curious about what people are paying out here


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

It sounds like everyone in New Mexico is having a hard time finding people. I haven't seen a whole lot of prices out here. I'm just turning over stones. So does everyone's prices suck or do the workers in New Mexico suck ?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> You have got to be kidding, right? In another thread you are talking about going broke and in this thread, you want to get in bed with a company that doesn't post a price sheet and can't recruit vendors????
> 
> Here is your sign :bangin::bangin::wallbash::wallbash:


I caught you a dollar!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Kc7998 said:


> It sounds like everyone in New Mexico is having a hard time finding people. I haven't seen a whole lot of prices out here. I'm just turning over stones. So does everyone's prices suck or do the workers in New Mexico suck ?



Some of the pricing is ok actually. The industry sucks and it's only getting worse.


----------

